# Can we see your Rear!!!!!



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi guys not enough pics of the backs of your cars on here.
How about some good looking pics.........please write model of car, brand name of rear wing, bumper, spats, lights and anything else you might have on there!!!

Cheers!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Should have shut the boot, D'oh!*










R33 Ar$e End;
Do-Luck Type 2 Carbon Rear Spoiler
Carbon Boot Lid
Veilside C1 Rear Bumper
Custom Carbon/LED Rear Centre Garnish
Custom LED rear lights
Revers Camera in Number Plate
Top Secret Carbon Rear Diffuser
Top Secret Carbon Vortex Generators


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

matt j said:


> R33 Ar$e End;
> Do-Luck Type 2 Carbon Rear Spoiler
> Carbon Boot Lid
> Veilside C1 Rear Bumper
> ...


That's a good start!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Buddy Club Spec III exhaust
Nismo spats
Rearview cam

:smokin:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Do-Luck Rear Bumper
D-Speed Rear Wing
LED Tail Light
Tomei Tail Light End Cap


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

^ what widebody kit is that?


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Do-Luck Rear


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stock R34 GTR.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

*1994 model BNR32
stock rear wing
stock bumper with Trust or TBO spats on I think.
stock lights
kakimoto exhaust*










*I have removed the Nissan Badge now and put Nismo badge but havent got pic of it yet.*


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

R34 GT-T
Fujitsabo Exhuast
Top Secret Rear Bumper
GT-R wing and trunk
Jay


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

MostH8D said:


> ^ what widebody kit is that?


Yanack GT Front Fender
Yanack GT Rear Fender
TBO Side Skirt


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

i'll let you guess the kit:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

here you go


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Not sure what you were after so hope i've covered all bases


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

AH MAN, Thats just wrong.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Currently with Rob at Perfect Touch


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Never leave your toothbrush unguarded while camping thats all i'll say lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Fujitsubo exhaust 
400R rear bumper
Gash vinyl trying to protect my bumper!!!


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Not sure what you were after so hope i've covered all bases


Ahhhhhhaaahaaa, man, PMSL!

I like the English 

Marc


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Dohc said:


> *1994 model BNR32
> stock rear wing
> stock bumper with Trust or TBO spats on I think.
> stock lights
> ...


~ Nice looking bodykit! What is manufacturer of that?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Taiquri said:


> ~ Nice looking bodykit! What is manufacturer of that?


TBO bodykit

Japsalon is selling these now.:thumbsup: 

Im also thinking about selling mine and get something more like the stock bumper and sideskirts.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Do-Luck Rear bumper
Custom LED rear lights
Apexi N1 Evo exhaust.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Bandit said:


> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/stattz/Project-bling-073.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b36/stattz/Project-bling-099.jpg
> Do-Luck Rear bumper
> Custom LED rear lights
> Apexi N1 Evo exhaust.


Your GTR is awesome:smokin:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

-Removed spoiler.
-Nismo and R34 GTR badge.
-Attain carbon exhaust shield.
-Blitz Nur-spec exhaust
-N1 rear windscreen without wiper.
:clap:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

400R arhes, Japsalon rear skirts, HKS EVC-R exhaust, Hasemi gurney flap, nsimo spoiler end caps


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

*mine and alix gtrs*

well now alix has got his car rebuilt we did some picks at the local asda, hope you like


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Undertray
Apexi Exhaust
HKS Badge


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

mooks car has that new, custom, one-off, hand fabricated........





dirt.

thanks for sharin Mook!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Please erase that from my memory....good lord!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

pulling big numbers on the dyno:
















The sign on the back means "student driver" in Korean...I have an unusual sense of humor and this sign goes on before I go street racing with cars Sidious only sees in his wet dreams. I like the irony of people seeing that right before my car launches in a smoky-ass burnout, topped off with the huge belch of god-knows-what that accompanies the flame on the 1-2 shift.


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

MY R33 Do-Luck GTR


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Modified Levi's, been a while since it has been waxed.

Now one for the gents










Will post one of my car later


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WOW, she be fiiiiine!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like stacey slater


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine... :shy:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Mine


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

My R-34 Gtr.

Original diffuser renovated with stainless bolts, Nismo dry carbon adjustable rear spoiler blade, R-34 Gtt clear fog light, Nismo rear bumper skirts and Mine's titanium exhaust.
Forgot the carbon exhaust bumper shield, i dont know what make this is.


Terje.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine.... Just the GT-R of course.

































































Photo Credit to my detailer


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Taken @ home in the dark





































Perhaps I will try to get some day shots although there are plenty on here


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Taken @ home in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey where did you get those reverse lights? or did you make them yourself.
Jay


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

A few of my old car-


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

you need rear spats asap!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

carsunltd32 said:


> Hey where did you get those reverse lights? or did you make them yourself.
> Jay


Dunno, came with the car. Can anyone confirm who makes them?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeh! those reverse lights are trick!


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

Hks exhaust







[/IMG]


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Looks like stacey slater


More like Grizzly Adams


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Top Secret rear wing,
Std diffuser with Hasemi Fins,
Harisowy Titanium exhaust(not sure how the name is spelt exactly.lol)
Custom made parking sensor kit, for those blind day's.lol.

Tony


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Skyline R32 gts-t -93
gtr rear spoiler
JDL tuning bodykit
unknown 3" exhaustsystem
LED taillights


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's my Toy


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

full japspeed exhaust
standard type m rear spats
custom led rear lights
genuine r33 gtr rear spolier
genuine nismo 400r carbon fibre twin plane rear spoilers  


and for the eagle eyed ones ignore the gtr end cap as im waiting on carbon fibre ones and i needed something to cover the ends lol


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Dirty*

Alot of dirty arses out there eh!!!:chuckle: 

Whose got the best rear? Like the original do luck rear bumper, the copy doesnt look anything like it though.
Any other custom designs ....a bit unique?????


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

more pics here.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)




----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

bayside gtr said:


>


mmmm nice mate


----------

